# International Companies in Hamburg?



## jenya

Does anyone know how I can search for international companies in Hamburg, Germany? I am just starting to learn German, so I am not able to take on German speaking jobs and am looking for international companies based in Hamburg where English is the main language used. 

Any advice, tips, or names of companies known to be based out of Hamburg would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## James3214

Just put in 'English speaking jobs in Hamburg' and you will have a few. Also take a look on some of our sponsor links and also check out the other threads about jobs where other sites are mentioned. 

Perhaps we should also create a jobs section here on the Germany forum!

How is Hamburg these days? Nice place eh? I heard more millionaires live there than anywhere else in Germany? Is that true?


----------

